# St ALI



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

St ALI

12-18 Yarra Place

South Melbourne VIC 3205

Bow down and worship, the GOD OF THE Bean is alive and well in South Melbourne.

You haven't had a coffee, until you've had one at St. ALI's.

Must be a 5 ******, an existential experience, truly, these guys do everything right! RESPECT!

Coffee: St ALI Roasters

More...


----------

